# Datenbanken



## y0dA (3. Aug 2007)

Hi!
Gibt es hier irgendwo eine Auflistung möglicher Datenbanken sowie eine kleine Auflistung deren Vor-/Nachteile?

Ich bräuchte bspw. eine kleine, schlanke sowie kostenfreie DB (Vorschlag?). Bsp: mySql braucht mir schlichtweg zuviel Festplattenspeicher (ohne Daten nur mySql selbst).

mfg


----------



## kasi (3. Aug 2007)

Zum Beispiel gibt es noch PostgreSQL, aber die ist zumindest eigentlich genauso groß:
http://www.unconf-hh.de/index.php?title=PostgreSQL_versus_MySQL

Dann wäre dann noch die Möglichkeit eine MDB-Datei zu verwenden (MS ACCESS), aber das ist unglaublich inperformant und geht fast nur auf Windows Servern.


----------



## kasi (3. Aug 2007)

Leider auch so groß, aber auch kostenlos und schnell:
Oracle Express 10g (single core + weitere Restriktionen)
http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/database/xe/index.html

Wahrscheinlich klein:
http://www.openoffice.org/product/base.html

allerdings hab ich damit keine Erfahrung und weiss nicht mal, ob man mit Java vernünftig eine Verbindung dazu aufbauen kann.

LG


----------



## Kim Stebel (3. Aug 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_databases

würde dir http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SQLite empfehlen


----------



## tuxedo (3. Aug 2007)

Sprich was gegen java-embedded DB's wie HSQLDB oder H2 ?
Btw: die kann man auch außerhalb des eigenen Programms laufen lassen.

- Alex


----------



## y0dA (3. Aug 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sprich was gegen java-embedded DB's wie HSQLDB oder H2 ?
> Btw: die kann man auch außerhalb des eigenen Programms laufen lassen.
> 
> - Alex



Wo bekomme ich dir her?

mfg


----------



## tuxedo (3. Aug 2007)

Eine Suchmaschine deines vertrauens hätte geholfen:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=hsqldb&btnG=Google-Suche&meta= -> http://hsqldb.org/

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=java+h2&btnG=Suche&meta= -> http://java-source.net/open-source/database-engines/h2 -> http://www.h2database.com/html/frame.html

Gruß
Alex


----------

